# Vous souhaiteriez ne pas voir le nouvel an prochain



## Heimito

Ciao a tutti 

Vi chiederei un aiuto intorno al senso di questa frase dalla sintassi un po’ particolare:

“Vous souhaiteriez ne pas voir le nouvel an prochain, vous ne vous y prendriez pas autrement.”

Secondo voi è corretto renderla come

“Se non voleste vedere il prossimo capodanno, non vi comportereste diversamente.”?

La frase è rivolta a una persona che, pur giacendo a letto gravemente malata, continua a preoccuparsi della sorte di un’altra persona che le è cara.

Grazie per l’aiuto!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao Heimito,
hai ben capito che "vous souhaiteriez ne pas voir" in questo caso significa "si vous souhaitiez ne pas voir"
Saluti !


----------



## Heimito

Sì LesCopains, hai ragione: c’è una “s” di troppo in “voleste”!   

Che te ne sembra di:  
"Se non volete arrivare al prossimo capodanno, non avete che da comportarvi così", 

o, più colloquialmente, di:
"Se continuate a fare così, non arriverete alla fine dell'anno." ?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Per me, "non vi comportereste diversamente" sembra più fedele.


----------



## Heimito

Capisco. Però la frase "Se non volete arrivare al prossimo capodanno non vi comportereste diversamente" mi suona strana, in italiano.
Forse non ho capito il tuo suggerimento?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Anche in francese non è "classico" - cf "si vous souhaitiez ne pas voir le nouvel an prochain, vous ne vous y prendriez pas autrement"

Notare che c'è una differenza tra : "souhaiter ne pas voir" e "ne pas souhaiter voir"


----------



## Fooler

Se lei desiderasse (davvero) non vedere il nuovo anno (prossimo), non si comporterebbe in questo modo

La leggo così


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao, Fooler
Sono sconcertata : "in _questo _modo" per rendere "autrement" ?


----------



## Fooler

Addirittura sconcertata ?  Può essere errato ma come ho scritto la potrei leggere così.

Non conosco i dialoghi precedenti. _Autrement_: altrimenti/diversamente/in altro modo/in questo modo


----------



## Heimito

Anzitutto vorrei ringraziarvi per l'attenzione 

Tornando al punto, questa era la frase che ho sottoposto alla vostra attenzione: 

“Vous souhaiteriez ne pas voir le nouvel an prochain, vous ne vous y prendriez pas autrement.”

E questo, ascoltate le vostre considerazioni, credo sia una modo per renderla:

“Se lei desiderasse non vedere il prossimo capodanno, non si comporterebbe diversamente.”

Che ve ne pare?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Heimito said:


> “Se lei desiderasse non vedere il prossimo capodanno, non si comporterebbe diversamente.”


 Mi pare bene.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Fooler said:


> _Autrement_: altrimenti/diversamente/in altro modo/in questo modo


Scusi, Fooler, il mio italiano è molto arrugginito e non è mai stato perfetto. 
Vuoi dire che "in questo modo" è sinonimo di "altrimenti/diversamente/in altro modo" ? mi pare bizzarro.
Forse non ho capito.


----------



## Fooler

Buongiorno LesCopains, anche il mio francese l'ho è .

Non si tratta di sinonimo. Anche _diversamente _è giusta come traduzione. Io l'ho resa con in _altro/questo modo _perchè *forse*, e non conosco il dialogo precedente, il fatto di desiderare di non vedere il nuovo anno può essere causato da un comportamento magari precedentemente espresso e pertanto_ in questo/quel modo _etc etc. non voluto ma *così*. Non si tratta di una traduzione letterale di _autrement. _Dopo tutto anche_ autrement=diversamente _ma....diversamente da cosa?
La mia interpretazione è pertanto riferita al_ questo modo _(di comportarsi così) che è, sì diverso, ma reso con la mia interpretazione con la frase_ questo modo. _Il significato di_ altrimenti _è _altro_ _modo _e_ questo _si riferisce appunto al comportamento e al desiderare di non vedere il nuovo anno


----------



## Heimito

Buongiorno LesCopains, buongiorno Fooler 

La porzione di dialogo che precede la frase su cui vi ho consultato non è di aiuto. 

La frase si situa piuttosto in una situazione particolare, quella di una persona X che giace malata a letto malata ma persevera in un comportamento che non la farà guarire (e anzi la porterà alla tomba: "non vedrà il prossimo capodanno" : “Vous souhaiteriez ne pas voir le nouvel an prochain").

In questo senso, l’interpretazione apparentemente bizzarra contraddittoria di _autrement _può essere ricomposta secondo le linee suggerite da Fooler. Partendo infatti dal presupposto che il senso profondo della frase sia:

“se X volesse stare male non si comporterebbe altrimenti”,

un suo equivalente sarebbe infatti:

“se X volesse stare male continuerebbe a comportarsi esattamente come sta facendo”, cioè “in questo modo”.  

Conservo comunque l'impressione di una frase formulata in modo piuttosto faticoso, in francese. Ma su questo, LesCopains è giudice sicuramente più appropriato di me


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Beh... la sintassi è informale, il tono è sarcastico, sardonico. 
Penso che questa sintassi (senza il "si") dia più forza al primo enunciato. E più diretta, quasi brutale, difatti.
Vi auguro un buon fine settimana


----------



## Heimito

Sì LesCopains, credo sia proprio come dici: la frase veicola attraverso un certo sarcasmo un senso di premurosa sollecitudine.  
Grazie ancora e un ottimo fine settimana a tutti voi


----------



## Pietruzzo

Fooler said:


> Se lei desiderasse (davvero) non vedere il nuovo anno (prossimo), non si comporterebbe in questo modo
> 
> La leggo così


È il contrario (come hanno detto gli altri).
"Se si augurasse di non vedere il nuovo anno non farebbe niente di diverso (da quello che sta facendo)" ovvero "se vuoi morire continua così"


----------



## Fooler

Grazie Pietruzzo, un po' maccheronica allora la mia considerazione  ......._non si comporterebbe in questo modo_ (cioè il lasciarsi morire)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Fooler said:


> Grazie Pietruzzo, un po' maccheronica allora la mia considerazione  ......._non si comporterebbe in questo modo_ (cioè il lasciarsi morire)


Sinceramente non mi è chiaro il tuo ragionamento. Il mio punto di vista invece credo che lo sia. Si sta rimproverando il comportamento autolesionista di questa persona che si comporta come se volesse morire


----------



## Heimito

Pietruzzo said:


> Si sta rimproverando il comportamento autolesionista di questa persona che si comporta come se volesse morire


Proprio come hai detto


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Pietruzzo said:


> "se vuoi morire continua così"



Esatamente !


----------



## albyz

Ciao Fooler,
Una possibilità potrebbe essere:
Se l'intento è quello di non vedere il prossimo capodanno, siete/è sulla buona strada.


----------

